# Puff Group Pipe - Information



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I will be contacting Mogens tomorrow. 

First item to do is to get the price for the pipe. I will submit our specs and allow him to comment and advise on any aspect and report back what he says.

I will submit the price to the group and at the same time we will hopefully have someone to assist with:

1) Gathering funds from all of us and putting it in one 'account'.

2) Organizing and assisting with shipping.

We will have those two people advising us on their relevant areas shortly.

Once I get the price I will pass that back and we will start gathering funds and get this thing going.

Cheers


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds great!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds good I hope to get this one this year.


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

cool.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Count me in as well!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Spoke to Mogens and he is excited about doing our Group Pipe.

Our discussion brought up these issues.

Smooth Finish vs Blasted Finish
The biggest issue he see's with this option is the difficulty involved with selecting who gets which pipe, with which grain pattern. 
There is no question about it, some pipes will have better grain than others and it is his experience that this item becomes a sticking point among the participants of such group pipes. Most people tend to agree that the infighting and bickering are not worth it and we should from the outset, focus on obtaining a pipe with a more uniform final appearance.

This uniform appearance can only be achieved with a blasted and or rusticated pipe. 

After asking around a bit to various pipe clubs and pipe organizations, they told me that they are also very familiar with this smooth grain experience and that is why they only get blasted and or rusticated pipes for these group pipe endeavors. They have experienced these problems in the past and they no longer go the smooth finish route.

Cost difference for information only
Smooth with Light Stain, Nice Ferrule and Nice Stem - $125
Smooth with Dark Stain, Nice Ferrule and Nice Stem - $125
Smooth with Dark Stain, Aluminum Ring and Black Stem - $100
Smooth with Aluminum Ring and Black Stem - $100
Blasted - all options are in the $75 range.
Blasted with Aluminum Ring and Black Stem - $75

Other points of info

Shipping:
The most cost effective and easy in logistics way is to ship all the pipes from Denmark to one US address. Except you Gustavo (and any other non-America's participants) where we will likely ship directly to you in Europe. This big shipment will be approximately $100 or assuming we have 20 participants, $5 extra each.

Once in the US. Expect an extra $5 per pipe shipping cost assuming USPS Basic Priority Mail.

Payment:
Will require a Bank Transfer which costs anywhere from $15 to $25, assuming we have 20 participants, an extra $0.75 to $1.25 each.

Total Extra Costs to expect:
Between $10 - $15

Timeline:
Between 6 - 8 weeks from when we say go.

Stamping:
Mogens needs to discuss this with one of his friends to see how much info he can put on the pipe. He will advise.

This is the information thread, focused on giving all of us information only. No decisions are made here. We can discuss anything here. 

We will start a new poll that will decide what finish and stain and their associated cost we will select.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

any one of the $100 is cool with me


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

The blasted options seem to make the most sense. I think a blasted with a light stain would look fantastic.

Thanks for all your work on this.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I can see how selecting who gets what grain pattern in a smooth finish could create problems. I also think that selecting who gets what with numbered pipes would also be a problem. As for myself, I don't care if they are numbered, but perhaps if they must be then each should be numbered "1 of 20" or however many the final figure turns out to be. That would eliminate any disagreements as to who gets what and would still show that they are one of a limited edition.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

It's great that Mogens is happy with this order.

If the pipes are numbered we could do a lottery to assign a number to each buyer, thus solving the problem of who gets the better grain pipes... it would all depend on luck.

Also, David, thanks for remember my non US location. I'll probably will not be able to make a deposit in a US acount, so I would prefer to pay directly to Mogens, even if by paying the total price in advance.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

add another vote for blasted here....


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Drastic is hopefully working on creating the new poll which will decide what finish and what we spend on it.

Regarding cost, most of the smooth options will be in the $125 range.
Blasted cost will be in the $75 range.
Adding in shipping & misc. costs of $15 you can expect your choices to be between $90 and $140.

Since it's not really a big public topic I would just like to offer up the notion that the pipe's cost will likely be a factor in a few members participating or not in this. For some here the $50 difference may not seem like much but for others it will be everything. 

This pipe really goes beyond personal choice and preference and lands straight into a category of something else, the Community aspect we all share here. So whatever personal desires some have as a goal for this pipe, it's relevant and all but there are some higher forces that should be at work and guiding us with this. From the beginning we knew that it was gonna be difficult to satisfy everyone and that will remain throughout this entire process. The more we eliminate those personal preferences, the more the pipe's goal is seen. My 2 cents.


----------



## StufnPuf (Oct 8, 2009)

^^^And a good two cents at that


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

David M said:


> From the beginning we knew that it was gonna be difficult to satisfy everyone and that will remain throughout this entire process. The more we eliminate those personal preferences, the more the pipe's goal is seen. My 2 cents.


I think at some point you just need to be a dictator on this. THere have been too many polls and posts on this. We should just say it will be a blasted bent apple, tapered Vulcanite stem with aluminum ring and be done with it or whatever varuiations you choose. Ideally a picture of the pipe would be nice, even if it is one of Joh's stock shapes.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I am more than fine with blasted. Aluminum ring sounds pretty nice too...


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Blasted sounds good to me. This will be my first briar - happy that it will be a Puff original!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Stench said:


> Blasted sounds good to me. This will be my first briar - happy that it will be a Puff original!


Puff Original. 
That does sound nice doesn't it.

***

Joh's will be in his shop tomorrow and he will confirm all of the possible stem finish options we have. Once we have these options, Ryan will start the payment collection process and within that step, you can pass along what stem & other adornments (if any) you would like your Puff Original pipe to have.

I asked Mogens for a sample picture of what the finish will look like and he directed me to this image saying that this pipe is very close to the light stain / natural finish we will have, although this pipe is rusticated and ours will obviously be blasted.

The picture also gives you a good idea of what a black stem will look like with this finish.

http://img511.imageshack.us/i/johssample.jpg/


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

David, I don't know if this has been covered in previous posts or not so....:dunno:

We all have a mental picture of what the finished product will look like but I am sure that with all of the various polls, pics and discussion some members may be surprised and a bit disappointed when they recieve their pipe. Could there at least be a pic of the final design even if it does not include the puff and series # engraving? I don't mean to stir anything up this late in the game but a pic of the "prototype" or something as close as possible would be helpful before $$ is collected. :2


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Everyone just has to use a little imagination. It's this pipe, only sandblasted [see smokingpipes for his blasts], in the above stain, black stem, and your choice of ferrule, aluminum band, or unadorned.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

wow!
that is a good looking pipe!


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Everyone just has to use a little imagination....


Thats my point. Some people have an active imagination:first:, some have no imagination:yawn:. 
So I guess that means there won't be a representative example. As for me, my imaginary example suits me just fine and I can't wait to get it.:biggrin1:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

DarHin said:


> David, I don't know if this has been covered in previous posts or not so....:dunno:
> 
> We all have a mental picture of what the finished product will look like but I am sure that with all of the various polls, pics and discussion some members may be surprised and a bit disappointed when they recieve their pipe. Could there at least be a pic of the final design even if it does not include the puff and series # engraving? I don't mean to stir anything up this late in the game but a pic of the "prototype" or something as close as possible would be helpful before $$ is collected.


Thanks DQ. Thats exactly right.

For the sake of doing it, I will elaborate on your answer a little okay.

It's a natural question DarHin and I am sure that if you are having these thoughts, you are not alone so no worries, you are not stirring anything up and if you need some more info, its totally cool to ask. Let's try and give this a shot.

As DQ however mentioned, we are in this unique position that does not provide us with the perfect world answer. I asked Mogens if he has an exact image of the pipe we are asking him to make and / or an image of a pipe with the exact finish we are requesting, but he clearly does not have either since he directed me to that image.

Its not what some may want to hear but it is what it is. At this point we really have to do our best to use our imagination and envision what our pipe will look like with the information we have.

If one of our fellow puffers has some incredible photo-shop skills and if they have the desire to mock something up based on the info we have, it would be cool to look at a photo-chopped version of our pipe. Only do this if it's something that naturally comes easy to you and you just dont mind doing it.

Otherwise, let's just review the info we do have.

Our pipe will have this exact shape, which is called a Bent Apple.



We sent Mogens the below image of a Bent Apple as a guide for him on not just the kind of shape we want but also the varying shape treatments (such as the details in the heel) that we would like to have.



Thats our pipes shape and/or overall design.

That above shape can be made with many different types of finishes; It can be smooth, rusticated, sandblasted or have a host of other creative finish applications.The above picture is obviously a smooth version of a Bent Apple.

We chose to get a sandblasted finish. Johs will use a machine that shoots sand at very high speeds with a lot of force that will blast away at the smooth surface of the pipe and create a rough texture.

When pipes are sandblasted you can end up with a deep blast such as in the below image where the grain is exposed with deep valleys and gutters all over the surface. Deep blasts create a heavy and strong texture on the surface of the pipe.



Or you can have a light blast which does not go deep and simply takes away a bit of the top layer of surface on the wood. That looks like this.



Our pipe will be somewhere in the middle of these two options.

Finally we selected the color of the pipe. We chose a light (not dark) direction. Mogens recommends that since we are going with a light option, we should leave the briar in it's natural color. Briar (like any wood) has that woodsey off white color when you dig into it. In terms of color only, this light / natural stain will tend to look like these various examples.

It basically looks like exposed wood.







We also had to give Mogens the detailed measurement specifications for the pipe. Length, depth of chamber and so on...For simplicities sake I gave him the measurements that DQ posted from the very beginning.

Length - 5.1 in / 129.54 mm
Bowl Height - 2.15 in / 54.61 mm
Chamber Diameter = .82 in / 20.83mm
Weight - 2.5 oz / 70.87 g
Chamber Depth - 1.95 in / 49.52 mm
Outside Diameter - 1.9 in / 48.26 mm

All of us DarHin are in the same boat as you. This is all we have to work with. Its not bad though since it does give us a good idea of what we can expect. We put it all together - the shape, the textured finish, the color and general size and we know the general direction we are heading in.

We also know what the pipe wont look like. Its not gonna be straight but bent. Its not gonna have a stacked bowl but rather round. Its not gonna have a smooth surface but rather textured. Its not gonna be dark but rather light.

Thats what we gotta work with. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

David, that was an awesome post. Thanks a ton.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

rlaliberty said:


> David, that was an awesome post. Thanks a ton.


Anytime, you are most welcome.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

WOW! Thanks for the very fast and comprehensive reply David.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Mogens will prepare something that will illustrate the stem options for us on Tuesday. He will send an image that we will use to make our selections from. Expect to see that then. He has come up with a new idea/option for us which is great.


I think Ryan will be taking care of writing down how many people selected what type of stem option as he collects payment. He will advise on that.


And the blast will be as mentioned in between a deep and light blast. He will actually send all the pipes out to the Stanwell factory for blasting and they will do the work.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

David M said:


> And the blast will be as mentioned in between a deep and light blast. He will actually send all the pipes out to the Stanwell factory for blasting and they will do the work.


Yee-Haw! I love their blasting. I'm anxious to see what the new stem option is.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Johs is MIA fellas. I guess that winter storm not only kicked Denmark in the butt but also caused some havoc in his schedule. I sent him emails and I am certain we will hear from him soon. Probably after he either digs himself out or the snow melts, either or should happen within the next few days.

If I dont hear from him by the end of the weekend I will give him a call.

Thank heavens we are pipe smokers or else one would assume we'd get impatient. :rotfl:


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update David.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

That's too bad about the delay, but in the grand scheme of things, this is probably a pipe we'll all have for the rest of our lives, a couple extra weeks won't really matter in the long run. Plus it will only add to the anticipation of the finished product.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

David, I quoted your post in the payment thread


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Same post as in the payment thread.

***

Hey Everybody,

I have not been able to get in touch with Joh's for the past week.
He has yet to respond to my emails and now his cell-phone is constantly busy.

I trust he is alright however based on the previous precise interaction we had, this does seem out of character.

I am asking a few people (including Bear) who may have heard form him the past few days to let us know if they have spoken to him recently.

Beyond that, we will just continue waiting and exercising our stellar ability to be patient.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Pipe's not a big concern, just hope everything is alright over there!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Just heard from Johs and he apologized for being out of touch.
He said he has mocked up two different variations on the mouthpiece and he will try to send the images from his brothers computer.

Hopefully that means today or tomorrow.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Howdy Gents,

Just heard back from Joh's and here is the scoop.

Timeline for delivery - between 4 & 5 weeks.
I imagine that means that at the end of that time is when the pipes will be ready to ship from Denmark to us here in the US and Gustavo in Portugal.

Regarding the engraving, Joh's is in the middle of a big change going on in his community. As many of you already know, the Stanwell factory has moved from Denmark to Italy. Joh's used the Stanwell factory for a lot of pipe work and to one degree or another, many things and more specifically, people that he used to know no longer work there. He cannot say for sure but he thinks that he will be able to get the words...

PUFF - 2010

...on the pipe. He already says that he has to try and minimize the number of letters because of the pipe's neck shape. 

Our Group Pipe is slowly being shaped by Joh's masterful hands and very soon, very soon fellow pipesters, our pipes will be in our hands.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome, David. Thanks for the update.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet. Looking forward to lightening up the first bowl....
and 4-6weeks aint bad at all.

Also, thanks all involved in making this happen (and letting me in) 
It's never easy to organize something like this...esp over the internet.
Kudos to all involved and helped out.
thanks again.
Honored.

Take care.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

The common cause is an easy motivator for something like this. Everyone from DQ (who survived a storm of critique, including some from me) to Ryan, have stepped up and batted one out of the park for us. Big round!

I imagine the next time we do this will be that much smoother.

Maybe we can coordinate the stone throwing portion a bit better next time.
I kid, I kid.

FYI to all, due to some annoying financial constraints I am going through at this very current immediately now moment, I made the decision to back out of this purchase. 

Then again....Joh's is sending me all 25 of the pipes once he is done so maybe I do have a group pipe, or 25 group pipes in fact??? Not too shabby. :banplease:


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm with David. DQ deserves to be commended on taking the flak that he did. David, we're all just as grateful for your help, too. All in all, a great experience that will yield even greater results. Can't wait.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I decided to opt out as the shape selected didn't light my fire (what can I say, I'm a dublin fan but in the minority on that one). However, I too want to offer cudos to those who made this happen for their fellow puffsters. Can't wait to see the pipes when they come in. Perhaps I should start the campaign for a dublin shape for the 2011 puff pipe!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

If there is any way to buy into this group purchase I would definitely like to be considered.

Thanks.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> what can I say, I'm a dublin fan but in the minority on that one. Perhaps I should start the campaign for a dublin shape for the 2011 puff pipe!


I'm a dublin fan too but I already have several pipes in that style whereas I had no apples, so I went for that, but you can put me on the list for a dublin next year. :tu


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Jenady said:


> If there is any way to buy into this group purchase I would definitely like to be considered.
> 
> Thanks.


Shoot a pm over to Ryan aka rlaliberty & if things go well, we can definitely do our best. Try and get it on it absolutely ASAP. 
This is also 100% up to Ryan. He may have already created his own cut-off date so he has the final word on this step.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Bumping this up.
Was all the money sent to Moggens? When I get money ahead, some spaced pressure/questions from the payer always keep me motivated to work, know what I mean?


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

From this thread Payment Thread It looks like he was sent the funds.

I agree, we should ask about the progress every couple of weeks.... just to check


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

is there an open spot on this pipe? if so can i get in on it?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Arctic Fire said:


> is there an open spot on this pipe? if so can i get in on it?


Very doubtful. The list has been compiled, options chosen, and funds assembled and sent. Your best chance is contacting rlaliberty. Otherwise, there's always next year.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey guys. Money had to be transferred to my other account for [email protected] and then to another account. Pain in the butt. Should be ready to send to Mogens tomorrow or the day after. Not sure how long the intl transfer will take...I'm pretty sure he was going to start right away though.

Arctic, it's really past the deadline. If we hadn't sent the money yet then maybe but at this point, I just don't think its feasible. We will be doing this again though so keep watching!


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Mogens will get right on it. I suspect you'll be happy with not only the progress of the project, but the quality of what arrives in your hand.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Bear's got it spot on. We are in very good hands with Mogens and each and every one of your pipes will arrive in your hands and ready to spark up with some good tobacco in a few weeks time.

I will advise when he is finished with them. I am sure he will send a picture of all our beauties when he gets them back in his shop and I will post it for all to see.

We'll give updates on logistical info as we get it. The pipe's will have to travel to the USA (except Gustavo's which will go directly to Portugal) and then once here, each will be sent to everybody's individual address.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

David M said:


> The pipe's will have to travel to the USA (except Gustavo's which will go directly to Portugal) and then once here, each will be sent to everybody's individual address.


Thanks for remembering, David.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Little Update:

Johs just heard back from the sandblaster and the pipes should be back in Joh's work-shop by the end of the week. He will take a picture for us and send it over.

It's getting closer.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Huzzah!


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

outstanding news! At this rate we will have our pipes sooner then expected.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Holding out on purchasing a new Sav....looks like my wait may be shorter than expected. Does anyone else dis-like breaking in new pipes? I mean yeah your happy you have a new pipe but on the other hand that's a lot of break in time before you really get to relish the bowls. Anyhow can't wait to see them.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

David M said:


> Little Update:
> 
> Johs just heard back from the sandblaster and the pipes should be back in Joh's work-shop by the end of the week. He will take a picture for us and send it over.
> 
> It's getting closer.


Where's that picture! I'm so anxious to see them.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Where's that picture! I'm so anxious to see them.


I am just as anxious but he hasn't sent it yet.

They are coming :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: we cant wait :clock::clock::clock:but when they do :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: we are gonna arty: arty: arty:


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Everyone here paid for a pipe without knowing what its going to look like? Alot of faith they have, I guess.


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

Brinson said:


> Everyone here paid for a pipe without knowing what its going to look like? Alot of faith they have, I guess.


we all knew what it was going to look like, but still better to see a finished piece.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Brinson said:


> Everyone here paid for a pipe without knowing what its going to look like? Alot of faith they have, I guess.


Well, if someone is really disappointed with their puff pipe, I can assure you that someone who missed out will be glad to take it off their hands...


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Brinson said:


> Everyone here paid for a pipe without knowing what its going to look like? Alot of faith they have, I guess.


We know exactly what the pipe will look like. We ordered one type of pipe shape, sandblasted with one stain. Then we gave a few options on stems for people to select.

So we know exactly what they will look like, what quench wants (as we all do) is just to see them since it's like waiting for a delicious dish to come out of the kitchen that you know is gonna taste great once it gets here.

Once the pipes come back from the sandblaster, he will take a picture and what we will see is 25 pipes in the middle of the process and each one will look virtually the same.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

David M said:


> We know exactly what the pipe will look like. We ordered one type of pipe shape, sandblasted with one stain. Then we gave a few options on stems for people to select.
> 
> So we know exactly what they will look like, what quench wants (as we all do) is just to see them since it's like waiting for a delicious dish to come out of the kitchen that you know is gonna taste great once it gets here.
> 
> Once the pipes come back from the sandblaster, he will take a picture and what we will see is 25 pipes in the middle of the process and each one will look virtually the same.


27, according to rlaliberty.

We 27 should totally have a pact to the effect of if we need to sell our pipe, for any reason, we first have to give one of the other other 26 a chance to buy it. Somehow, it would break my heart to see one of these babies listed in an estate sale on smokingpipes.

Though, I would love to see Bear's description of our pipe. Once we get the pictures, how about one on the house, Bear!?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

drastic_quench said:


> We 27 should totally have a pact to the effect of if we need to sell our pipe, for any reason, we first have to give one of the other other 26 a chance to buy it. Somehow, it would break my heart to see one of these babies listed in an estate sale on smokingpipes.


I'm good with that, but doubt that you'll get everyone to step up to that commitment. Might be wrong, but ........


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> 27, according to rlaliberty.
> 
> We 27 should totally have a pact to the effect of if we need to sell our pipe, for any reason, we first have to give one of the other other 26 a chance to buy it. Somehow, it would break my heart to see one of these babies listed in an estate sale on smokingpipes.
> 
> Though, I would love to see Bear's description of our pipe. Once we get the pictures, how about one on the house, Bear!?


My apologies, your number is right. I was just tossing a # out there, sorry.

No worries about someone selling their (our) cherished group pipe.
All they would get for it, if they put it on Smokingpipes would be a measly $30. Why even bother? The meaning in this pipe is much more valuable than that small amount of money which would also require so much more of an amount of effort (worth way more than $30) just to get it sold.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Every time I see this thread up on the list I hope the pictures have arrived...


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

So do I, and I'm not getting one!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Found a fair representation of what our sandblast and finish may look like. Johs has had a lot more lightly-stained blasts on smokingpipes since we sent him our preference.

Johs Sandblasted Bent Dublin Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

This is just killing me....I want my new pipe so bad I can taste it! ...
Or so I guess ......I can taste it, actually. 
Please please patience is dwindling.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Found a fair representation of what our sandblast and finish may look like. Johs has had a lot more lightly-stained blasts on smokingpipes since we sent him our preference.
> 
> Johs Sandblasted Bent Dublin Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


That finish looks just fine, great colour.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

...


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Alright. I asked him about the picture. We will see what he says.
I am sure he is very busy but maybe he can find some time to do this.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Found a fair representation of what our sandblast and finish may look like. Johs has had a lot more lightly-stained blasts on smokingpipes since we sent him our preference.
> 
> Johs Sandblasted Bent Dublin Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


Just goes to show, Puff.com pipe people are on the cutting edge of piping fashion.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

He got back to me right away.
I know its tough guys but we are in great hands and we will have our pipes soon and a small amount of time delay right now, will seem like nothing when these pipes are hanging on our racks for the rest of our lives.
- - - - - - -

Hi David.
I`m stille waiting for the pipes to get back from the sandblaster. Schools have just had a week on hollyday and he promissed me that I will have them one of these days.
As soon they are back I will take some photos and send them to you.

Best to you
Johs


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe by St Paddy's day....maybe?
just trying to bump it to the top.:wink:


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Patience patience. Our time will come.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

I had guessed we would get the pipes in the middle of this month. Feels like it might take a little longer. Its too bad that he had to outsource the blast, or we might have them by now. Its going to be woth the wait I'm sure.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Twiggz said:


> I had guessed we would get the pipes in the middle of this month. Feels like it might take a little longer. Its too bad that he had to outsource the blast, or we might have them by now. Its going to be woth the wait I'm sure.


I was expecting late April to early May.....but good things come to those who wait.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

The pipes are arriving back from the sandblaster tomorrow.
:rockon: :rockon: :rockon:
He will take a picture for us.

Prepare your drool bibs.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I think that Joh's is a SUPREME MASTER at building up the hype and anticipation. He must have an MBA in marketing, MUST!!!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

He should go to work at Apple. To hell with pipes.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

oke:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


>


WAKE UP SUNSHINE(S)!!!!! :drum:
We got an Update for ya!

First off guys, its pretty clear that Johs's timeline was a bit off. So what! We are all not masters of our time and very often plans do not meet with our expectations. I do it, you do it and Johs does it too. Looks like this is proof positive to me that Johs is a human being just like the rest of us.

I hope we are moving forward as fast as Johs can do it and I will assume it is so. He is a very busy pipe-maker as we can all imagine.

Without further ado, here are our PIPES!!!!!

After he carved each pipe's bowl, the whole lot of them, altogether look like this. Look at all that briar. Delicious! Sexy! Awesome! Beautiful!



:bowdown: :bowdown:

OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!



:happy: :happy:

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!



:roll: :roll:

They sure do look pretty all blasted and almost ready to go!
You can also see the Ferrule and Aluminum insert.

Almost there!!!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Those look awesome, can't wait to get my grubby little hands on the sandblasted goodness and put some Escudo through that sucker.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh! Incredible!


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice! I'm excited all over again.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update. They're looking sharp. The bowls are a little more vertical and slender than I imagined, but they're a handsome bunch.


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, amazing. Fully hand carved. Just looking at that tray, still can't believe one of them is all mine!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

SWEET!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> The bowls are a little more vertical and slender than I imagined, but they're a handsome bunch.


I hear ya. I thought the same thing. I am not going to press him on it though. He has the picture we sent. He knows what we asked for. I am certain he will make them look as close as possible.

I dont know if you any of you have ever ordered a pipe directly from a pipe-maker but it is surprisingly difficult.

We all look at 100 pipes each day on various internet sites and seeing that finished product, we get the feeling that a pipe-maker can execute whatever our personal requests are at a 100% perfect copy rate. But in actuality, as they made all of those pipes that we see on the net, although they have a goal in mind when they start off, the process is always led by the briar and other circumstantial factors. Most of those pipes, especially the more difficult shapes, I would imagine are not created with a set in stone idea as they begin to work them. Rather it's a see what happens as I go process.

I am kind of getting that idea for the first time.

It's tough for a pipe-maker to take custom requests for exactly these reasons and I myself did not realize why until I ordered my first custom pipe.

***

I also wanted to pass along some more info on why this has been taking a bit longer.

When Johs gets an order like ours for 27 pipes, he has to actually make 40 bowls that will be sent to the sandblaster. Sure enough when they all came back, Johs only had 20 usable pipes. The other ones had flaws exposed in them and he was not happy with the briar. So he sent a new batch of 20 bowls back to the sandblaster and after removing the bowls with flaws, he now had enough good pieces of blasted wood to work with.

Joh's high standards are our benefit.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW thanks for the update....
I think i even saw my exact pipe on the tray....
did any one pick theirs out?:loco:
2nd row....2nd one in from the left.
It's like picking out a seamonkey to watch grow up.

I love being able to see part of the process,time and labor that goes into the making of our individual PUFF.com pipes.

pretty pretty cool.

thanks again for the update Dave.....
and of course Joh's high standards and tireless efforts.

many many thanks


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

They look great in the raw Cannot wait to see them finished!!!


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking forward to this pipe even more now that I see the shape in the pics. Have a couple of pounds of Bullseye patiently waiting for a new home.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I love the look so far! :tu


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!I am practically doing the peepee dance in anticipation!:madgrin:

I still don't know what to smoke in it! Soooo many good tobaccos. Maybe I'll break it in with a burley flake just to see how it smokes and see if it talks to me about what it wants to be filled with....


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Davetopay said:


> Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!I am practically doing the peepee dance in anticipation!:madgrin:
> 
> I still don't know what to smoke in it! Soooo many good tobaccos. Maybe I'll break it in with a burley flake just to see how it smokes and see if it talks to me about what it wants to be filled with....


PeePee Dance? Are you still smoking the baccy that smells ike Cat Urine?

I like Carter Hall for breaking in new pipes. I have smoked two bowls of it in my new Bjarne and already I am noticing the cake start to build. It has a neutral flavor to it and I like to smoke it.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Thanks for the update. They're looking sharp. The bowls are a little more vertical and slender than I imagined, but they're a handsome bunch.


I agree too. I'm happy with the shape, he could have made them rounder by taking of some more wood on the top of bowl, but that would make the pipes smaller which would not be good.
When the stems get bent they will look even better.
Since we placed the commision with Johs I haven´t bought any other pipe and fighting PAD is being really hard... now it shouldn't take long for us to smoke those beauties.


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

As if the anticipation wasnt enough already. After seeing that now I really can't wait.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> PeePee Dance? Are you still smoking the baccy that smells ike Cat Urine?
> 
> I like Carter Hall for breaking in new pipes. I have smoked two bowls of it in my new Bjarne and already I am noticing the cake start to build. It has a neutral flavor to it and I like to smoke it.


I think I figured out what that was.....it was either Dark Twist or Tordenskjold.:rotfl:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

pee pee dance.....scariest part is I know what you mean!! Can't wait!


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

happy to see the pics and it'll get it's own single pipe holder and not in the rack with the others but...

will they be getting different stems? clinching with pipe in the pic and the bowl will be pointed at your face










big difference from the original


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

If I understand correctly, the stems in the pic haven't been bent yet, but they will be.

Man, I wish I was in line to get one of those! Oh well, maybe another time.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I imagine he just hasn't bent them.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Johs has just started polishing the pipes and he hopes to send them out sometime next week.
The pipes will make a trip across the Atlantic and all the way to California (my place) where I will pack up each pipe and ship them out individually to all of you across the big old US of A.
Gustavo in Portugal will in fact be getting his pipe a bit sooner since Copenhagen is a virtual stone's throw away.
On that note...Gustavo, what was your choice for pipe? I need to tell Johs which version he sends to you.

As for all the other ones, no need to tell the thread, although I am sure it is written here, because Ryan has a complete and detailed list of everyone's selection. I will also re-confirm it in any case before they go out.

I just want to give Gustavo the opportunity to write something in this thread since I know how giddy he is. 

Around the corner boys!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

You just had to go and make it sound eminent didn't ya? Now everyone's going to be bitting their nails and weeing themselves in anticipation. :clock::banghead:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> You just had to go and make it sound eminent didn't ya? Now everyone's going to be bitting their nails and weeing themselves in anticipation. :clock::banghead:


Your right.

Guys,

Allow me to re-phrase.

I LIED!

The pipes have yet to be made, those pictures were fake, no bowls have been turned, no pipes exist yet. Johs thinks he can get it done within 4.5 months so just be patient okay.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

David M said:


> Your right.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...


Don't toy with me.:sad::lalala:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

David M said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Gustavo in Portugal will in fact be getting his pipe a bit sooner since Copenhagen is a virtual stone's throw away.
> On that note...Gustavo, what was your choice for pipe? I need to tell Johs which version he sends to you.
> ...


Oh, goodie, goodie... :cheer2:
I've asked for the pipe with the ferrule and metal ring.
The same day I got it I will make a youtube video showing it to all of you, that's a promise! I will also take some pictures and post them here, for better image quality.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Oh, goodie, goodie... :cheer2:
> I've asked for the pipe with the ferrule and metal ring.
> *The same day I got it I will make a youtube video showing it to all of you, that's a promise! I will also take some pictures and post them here, for better image quality.*


Good call!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

We didn't really count on any customs duties when the pipes come into the US. Fingers crossed (and breaking) that we dont encounter any. He will write a value of $15 for each pipe on the customs slips and then, we just have to wait and see. 

It might be easier to have him ship it in several cartons/boxes but I doubt that he usually does that.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I actually forgot about this project today. Suddenly it popped back into my mind. _Oh yeah, what ever happened to that members' pipe?_


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Waiting ..... waiting ........ zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz .....


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Pugs...I just noticed the new avatar. You a Red Sox fan?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Hey Pugs...I just noticed the new avatar. You a Red Sox fan?


Only for the last 57 years.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Johs.
Our pipes are shipping today!!!!! (Its 9:30am in Denmark).
I know, I know :blah: :blah: :blah: :blah: but I bet you $10 that it's gonna happen.

1 pipe going to Portugal.
The rest to California. 
I will post the tracking number once I get it, so that all of us crazies can track the package's movement as much as possible. Sometimes the Denmark Post does not give more info other than Left Denmark and Arrived in US. Dont expect a continuous update. Seeing it on it's way though will be awesome enough.

It should take between 7 to 9 business days for the package to arrive at my place. One potential thorn in our sides is U.S. Customs. They may or may not stop the package and inspect it and they may or may not put some duties ($$$) on it. Fingers crossed that it goes through with smooth sailing.

I will now start to prepare the USPS boxes that our pipes will ship in.

This was the 1st ever Group Pipe that Johs has done in his career. 
He told me that he had to make 70 pipes just to get 27 good ones. From the sound of it, this may be his last group pipe because the project had a lot of ups & downs for him and it was very challenging.

Believe me, I am the last one to create excuses for someone and I felt the delay as much as anybody else here, however, it seems like Johs was giving us his absolute best this entire time. Please try to wash our communal lack of patience on this pipe away so we don't have that issue staining our soon to be in our hands, soon to be stuffed with baccy, soon to be puffing away on...PUFF 2010 group pipe.

Regarding the markings, Johs was able to get the words:

PUFF 2010

on each one of our pipes. Absolutely cool and awesome and those few words are gonna make our day, each time we pick up our pipe.

Go ahead, start doing the Happy Dance. 
ipe: :cowboyic9: :tea: :nod::nod::nod: :tea: :cowboyic9: ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

David M said:


> This was the 1st ever Group Pipe that Johs has done in his career.
> He told me that he had to make 70 pipes just to get 27 good ones. From the sound of it, this may be his last group pipe because the project had a lot of ups & downs for him and it was very challenging.


I don't doubt this. With his normal production I'm sure he can work around certain flaws in a briar block by selecting a different shape, rustication, or finish and even then he would have many blocks that would have large pits or have to be discarded for some other reason. Producing this many pipes in the same shape would necessarily increase the amount of wasted briar blocks I would think. Can't wait to see the pipes! I think you guys are going to need a new thread with pictures of you all smoking your pipes. Also sounds like you might have a collectors item on your hands...Johs only group pipe!


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

SWEET.....what a great post to wake up to this morning.

All good things come to those who wait....right?

Thanks DavidM for helping this out along the way....and keeping us animals at bay.

can't wait.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

70 total - 27 good ones = 43 seconds? Maybe those that didn't get on the real order (and will likely never have a second chance by the sound of it) can have the crumbs? Heh heh


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I just had the greatest '4 minutes in the morning' in a long long time.
I watched the entire video Maduro. Sunglasses in the bathtub. LOL. Danced in my seat (full on 80's style) with peanut butter covered English Muffin in one hand, Italian roasted coffee in the other and just had a ball. My room-mate laughed at me and joined me as well. She is Swiss Italian and knows how to laugh as well so....

Nice Vid.

Some of the lyrics of the song for the 35 people that I know will want to take it a step further and actually sing along.

*Tonight's the night we're gonna make it happen,
Tonight we'll put all other things aside.
Give in this time and show me some affection,
We're going for those pleasures in the night.

I want to love you, feel you,
Wrap myself around you.
I want to squeeze you, please you,
I just can't get enough,
And if you move real slow,
I'll let it go.
I'm so excited,
And I just can't hide it,
I'm about to lose control
And I think I like it.
I'm so excited,
And I just can't hide it,
And I know, I know, I know, I know
I know I want you, want you.

We shouldn't even think about tomorrow,
Sweet memories will last a long long time.
We'll have a good time baby don't you worry,
And if we're still playing around boy that's just fine.

Let's get excited,
And we just can't hide it,
I'm about to lose control and I think I like it.
I'm so excited,
And I just can't hide it,
And I know, I know, I know, I know
I know I want you, want you. *

***

Good thinking Jesse!

***

Denmark Post Tracking link
Post Danmark

Tracking Number
CC490505442DK

Nothing is there yet. It likely takes 24 hours or so for the package to get into their system.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Now we wait for Gustavo to get his pipe first.
tick-tock-tick...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

If the pipes were shipped today, mine should arrive tuesday, I hope, maybe wednesday.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I just wanted to mention, I don't think anyone here has been impatient, or doubtful, or even mildly agitated at the amount time it has taken to get the project done. Sure we are excited about the prospect of a one off custom made pipe. Especially at the price point we secured.....and by an artisan with a reputation which reaches around the globe. I don't want Johs to feel like he has been pressured. We are just eager. LOL

So, on that note....

1. I can't friggen wait to get my hands on my pipe.

2. I want to thank all those involved in making this happen!ipe:


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

woohoo


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Finally some Good News in my Life ! :chk


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

:tpd:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Search performed April 9, 2010 at 19:32 PM  
 Barcode:CC490505442DK*Weight:**3.25 kg*Length:319 mm.Height:417 mm.Width:230 mm. 
 
  

  
 
 
DateTimeEventApril 8, 201009:44 PMReady for transport to the U.S.A.April 9, 201007:52 AM*Sent to the U.S.A.*


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Great news Dave. I sure wish they could kick mine out as they fly over Missouri.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Guess what, boys!!! :banana:

I'm still at work (where I received the pipe) and when I get home I'll try to show it to you.
The thing is, yesterday my home laptop (in which I make the videos) had a big problem. It was making an update and the power went off... all the content is lost (no big deal, though) but I still haven't checked if the programs for videos and photos were lost too... I'll try to work it out as soon as I get home (in about 3 hours from now).
About the pipe... you must wait and see.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

I have today off....


I am just going to sit here drink coffee and press refresh....



refresh................




refresh!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

approx. measures

Lenght: 14,7cm...............................................Weight: 70g++? (my scale is from the 19th century and rusty...)
Bowl height: 5,4cm...........................................Chamber depth 5,0cm
Chamber diameter: 2,2cm (opens slightly).............Outside diam: 4,7cm


pipe cleaner test: easy, with no, or just slight, resistance.
draft hole: a couple of hairs from the very bottom, perfectly centered
bowl: coated (even and thin coating, the pipe cleaner leaves an immediate mark)

bottom of the shank, a little hard to read, in a small polished rectangle, from the stem to the bowl, in lines perpendicular to the stem:
PUFF 2010
Johs
HAND MADE
IN DENMARK

stem: the most elegant saddle bit I ever saw (I usually don't like saddle bits very much), almost a compromise between a saddle and a tampered one.
One small pit on the side of the bowl (pointing down... I hope it is ok).
Colour: very natural looking, with a quick brush effect from a stain just a touch darker.

shape (comparing to the original one): 
Not so bent. I would say 3/8 bent.
From the sides, the bowl is not as fat, far from that, but from the front and behind it is quite large
The shank is pretty thin, like the original model
Ferrule just a touch darker than the rest
aluminium ring: 0,2cm


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

Now I really can't wait!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Where are the pics!? Jealous eyes want to see!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

In about 1 hour there will be a video on youtube.


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

over an hour...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Uploading it. I had to shoot two videos, as the first one had almost no sound. Because of yesterday's problems on my laptop I had to reconfigure all the definitions.


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

excuses excuses...lol


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Im now on a iPod... Had To restart the lap top and there are53 updates going on!!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I havent slept for the last 36h also... It is all cause of my wifes karma... I will explain later lol
here, start getting uses To my mug
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/profile?client=mv-google&user=RequiemPipes


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

That link isn't good. Tried visitting the page for the user account shown but no new videos in two weeks...hrm...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry guys, have some patiente.
I think another 60 To 90 minutes.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry this didn´t go as smooth as I would like it to... what a day!

Here it is: YouTube - Puff forum 2010 pipe, by Johs

Youtube is going into maintenance soon...


----------



## ShawnL73 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats a really nice looking pipe you have there :thumb: I wish I was around when you guys were ordering these.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

great job on the video gustavo!!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time so show us the Puff Pipe!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

The pipe looks very unique and recognizable. Never seen a pipe stained that light before. Looks a tad odd, but in a good way. I wonder if anyone will ever randomly see one in a pipe shop/meeting/lounge and know that person is a puff member?


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

There are also a few brushes of a slightly darker stain in the pipe. In one side of the bowl there's even a kind of ackward splash of that darker stain... and that's fine, just a little character for my pipe.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Sooo happy! Gustavo, you made my night.

Also, I might add, that is a great tie. My girlfriend agrees.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Very Nice! I didn't order a pipe but I have followed this thread. I hope you guys enjoy them.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Awesome video Gustavo! That is one sweet looking pipe.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

YES! YES!

Thanks for all the effort. The pipe is great, but it looks especially dapper and smart when you've got it clenched.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

She looks great! I can't wait to hold mine in my hand and have a smoke.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice video, Gustavo! I didn't get one, but it was nice to see.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Great Video, thanks for taking the time to do it. The pipe looks great. Cannot wait to get mine!!!


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the video Gustavo. I like your idea of waiting until everyone gets their pipe and we all light up together. I know it would be hard to schedule something like that. But at the very least all on the same day.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys, it was my pleasure making the video and showing you the pipe.


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Thanks, guys, it was my pleasure making the video and showing you the pipe.


:tea:ipe:


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Thanks, guys, it was my pleasure making the video and showing you the pipe.


I don't know Gustavo, you set the bar pretty high doing that video in a suit and tie!! :biggrin: Now when mine arrives, I'll have to search my closet for similar attire before I light up...lol

I agree that we should wait until we all have received our 'puffers' before we indulge in our first smoke.

Ed


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Great job Gustavo, thanks. Can't wait to get mine! ipe:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Stellar Vid Gustavo. You pulling an uber all nighter to get 'er up is much appreciated.

That pipe looks sweet. Already tastes delicious imagining the baccy I am gonna burn in there.

Simultaneous lighting (as best as possible) should be fun and not that hard to do. With pics, that would be awesome. Lets Do It!!!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

ShamWow said:


> I agree that we should wait until we all have received our 'puffers' before we indulge in our first smoke.
> 
> Ed


Same here. Can't wait!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Making progress! :tu

*Date*.....................*Time*...................*Event*

April 8, 2010........9:44 PM...................Ready for transport to the U.S.A.
April 9, 2010........07:52 AM.................Sent to the U.S.A.
April 14, 2010......09:47 AM.................Arrived in the U.S.A.
April 14, 2010......09:48 AM.................Item handled by custom
April 15, 2010......01:18 AM.................Depart. from inward off. of exch.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Making progress! :tu
> 
> *Date*.....................*Time*...................*Event*
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!!!

I assume that Customs is on the edge of the East Coast somewhere. New York, Philly etc...so that means our package still has to cross the country. The fact that it got through pretty quick is good news. I just hope we dont see some type of sticker on the notice saying..."Pay $10,000"

I got a wedding to go to this weekend so on the very unlikely off chance that it arrives between today and Sunday, I wont be able to intercept it. I dont think the mailman will leave it at my door, he/she will probably do an Info Notice and I will have to go pick up at the post office. If he does leave it though, my neighborhood is pretty safe so no worries there.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a little piece of paper on my door.
Left by my mailman.
It says Denmark on it. Has a few numbers written on it as well.

Our Pipes Are Here Boys!!!

I am picking them up tomorrow and will also buy the boxes, packaging and stamps and stuff to start sending them out to y'all!!!!!!!


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Cool !
Thanks , I can't wait !


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

super sweet...

the time is almost upon us..

thanks


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

fantastic news!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Can't wait!! Thanks again to all you have had a hand in making this happen!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Get those packages movin! 
My pipe is in the rack crying, looking at me and thinking I don't care to smoke it... 

Happy the pipes arrived safely and without any bump.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Get those packages movin!
> My pipe is in the rack crying, looking at me and thinking I don't care to smoke it...
> 
> Happy the pipes arrived safely and without any bump.


Does this mean you are waiting to smoke it until we all get ours?

If so, I call that serious will power.:hail:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> Does this mean you are waiting to smoke it until we all get ours?
> 
> If so, I call that serious will power.:hail:


The Lord Elrond has wisdom and will power that other mortal pipesters don't possess.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Haven't picked them up yet, will do so later today.

Want to show you all - where & what I am sending to whom.
*No need to respond *if everything is correct. Only holler/throw something at me, if you see an error! You can just PM me as well.

Your welcome to continue talking about whatever, this is just an attempt at double-checking.

plexiprs - 89131 - Ferrule

shamwow - 01007 - Ferrule

adrenalize - L9T 3G4 (Canada) - Ferrule

shuckins - 38551 - Ferrule

robofan - 18331 - Ferrule

davetopay - 20175 - Ferrule

Zkramer - 07874 - Ferrule

blueeyedbum - 55102 - Ferrule & Aluminum

Pugsley - 95050 - Ferrule & Aluminum

rlaliberty - 03431 - Ferrule & Aluminum

smokindragon - 19154 - Ferrule & Aluminum

stench - 37664 - Ferrule & Aluminum

zitro_joe - 85756 - Ferrule & Aluminum

KetherInMalkuth - 28371 - Ferrule & Aluminum

GregNice - 11378 - Ferrule & Aluminum

DrasticQuench - 56001 - Ferrule & Aluminum

AlpedHuez - 29640 - Ferrule & Aluminum

vu2vu - 95035 - Ferrule & Aluminum

bfox - 15239 - Ferrule & Aluminum

Twiggz - 94577 - Ferrule & Aluminum

madurolover - 29576 - F&A

Jenady - 63348 - F&A

PDX - 97218 - F&A

Darhin - 70465 - plain black

dj1340 - 45011 - plain black

Me - My Place - plain black

***

I have a few very local pipes to send. I mean...stone's throw and all. Thats gonna be what we use to off set the Canada shipment. Nice.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

David,

Even as someone who is not getting a pipe I am impressed by the amount of effort you are putting into this project. RG Bump forthcoming!


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

David M said:


> adrenalize - L9T 3G4 (Canada) - Ferrule
> 
> I have a few very local pipes to send. I mean...stone's throw and all. Thats gonna be what we use to off set the Canada shipment. Nice.


I am very happy to be a part of this. I can proudly say that I will soon own the only custom made Puff.com group pipe in Canada!

p.s. I'm looking forward to receiving the pipe soon, I just hope I don't get hit with duty from Canadian customs...


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Alright Guys, I picked them up and have them all laid out on my table in front of me. Gorgeous site for sure. I have a big update for all of you but your gonna have to wait until later tonight or tomorrow.
I expect to have all of them sent out within 2 days, hopefully I will send them all tomorrow.

Wait for the update tonight though ok. I got 'em and have some info to share with all of you.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

David M said:


> Wait for the update tonight though ok. I got 'em and have some info to share with all of you.


David, you are killin us with the suspense....:dunno:

Ed


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

We should buy a thank you card for Johs, ship it around the county to each of us, sign it individually, and then have the last signer (Gustavo?) send it on to Johs. What do you guys think?

Perhaps, we could sign with our name and city/state. Somehow I think that would be impressive for him to see how far-flung these pipes are.


----------



## vu2vu (Oct 31, 2009)

Woo hoo. Looks like I live near David M so I should be one of the first ones to get my pipe.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

vu2vu said:


> Woo hoo. Looks like I live near David M so I should be one of the first ones to get my pipe.


I dunno...if 237 is anything like I remember, it could take a while!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I think this is a cool idea. $.43 won't kill anyone, I'm sure.



drastic_quench said:


> We should buy a thank you card for Johs, ship it around the county to each of us, sign it individually, and then have the last signer (Gustavo?) send it on to Johs. What do you guys think?
> 
> Perhaps, we could sign with our name and city/state. Somehow I think that would be impressive for him to see how far-flung these pipes are.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

rlaliberty said:


> I think this is a cool idea. $.43 won't kill anyone, I'm sure.


Thats $0.44 (since last year I believe). One penny short and the postmaster will come a lookin' for ya!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Thats $0.44 (since last year I believe). One penny short and the postmaster will come a lookin' for ya!


I'd be down to send a card around the world!


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> We should buy a thank you card for Johs, ship it around the county to each of us, sign it individually, and then have the last signer (Gustavo?) send it on to Johs. What do you guys think?
> 
> Perhaps, we could sign with our name and city/state. Somehow I think that would be impressive for him to see how far-flung these pipes are.


that's a GREAT idea :bowdown:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> The Lord Elrond has wisdom and will power that other mortal pipesters don't possess.


I will get a tiara and robe, for next carnaval (european hallowen), in February.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> I'd be down to send a card around the world!


It would be a very nice gesture.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

How bout a card with a collage of pics of all of us enjoying our pipes? I'm afraid I'd be doing good to just submit my pic, but if someone has the skills, this might save some time, postage, and be pretty cool nonetheless.

I'd be up for chipping in on printing costs for sure!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

WooHoo Mine is here!

*Here it is in all of it's beautiful glory.*














































I must say that if it smokes any where near as well as it looks then this will be a great pipe. :tu


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Great pictures!

Now I have to go check the mail.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Donnie,

I'm smoking my first bowl in its twin brother as I type. First new pipe and I am very pleased.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds great my friend. :tu

I thought we were all gonna try to light up and smoke our PUFF pipes at the same time?


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, I did check the mail. It's a beauty.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice pipe Jim! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Nice pipe Jim! :mrgreen:


Thank you. It is going to be very hard to wait for the International Light Up. ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Those really came out well!


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

YO!



You better believe it!!!!


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

sorry double post.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice to see them start touching down.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Mine arrived today. Carter Hall is standing by, ready to start building cake as soon as everyone has theirs.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Still waiting in VA.....maybe tomorrow!


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> Still waiting in VA.....maybe tomorrow!


ditto in philly


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Got mine today in TN!


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

SmokinDragon said:


> ditto in philly


double ditto in western MA...maybe tomorrow.:hurt:

Ed


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Got mine yesterday and she is a beauty. Can't wait to try her out.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Arrived 4/28/2010 while I was stuck sitting in Jury Duty all damn day ......


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

sigh....

still nothing :/


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

got mine Sat


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> got mine Sat


show off...lol


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

SmokinDragon said:


> show off...lol


I know how you feel, I was wondering if mine would ever get here. I'm sure yours can't be far behind.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

SmokinDragon said:


> sigh....
> 
> still nothing :/


Did it arrive?
If it doesn't arrive by end of day tomorrow, send me a PM and I will fish out your Delivery Confirmation number and we can 'investigate'.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

my fingers are crossed for you man...I have been waiting holding waiting and holding this damn thing...i need to smoke it....

hope you get yours soon....

fingers crossed....for you my man Smoking Dragon.


----------

